

The Airbnb for Sport Equipments - airsportal
http://www.airsportal.com/a/

======
airsportal
AIRSPORTAL aims to help travellers to discover local sports and activities. To
do so the team is developing a great product to support the sharing of sport
equipment, help travellers and listers to manage the exchange with the best
terms for everyone, and in total safety for the equipment itself.

The Ambassador program is now ON to grow the communities, feel free to have a
look: [http://bit.ly/airsportalambassador](http://bit.ly/airsportalambassador)

Nobody knows better than locals right?

